# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Jay Cutler's Abs

## se11

If anyone has ever seen his abs, can anyone explain to me why their are like that? Thnx

----------


## Darkness

They look normal to me, what do you mean?

----------


## Dude-Man

they look like a dented keg. Terrible abs imho. 

He could take some advice from dexter.

----------


## Jack87

You're just a hater...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

j/k bro, but you do hate on Jay 24/7




> they look like a dented keg. Terrible abs imho. 
> 
> He could take some advice from dexter.

----------


## LeanMeOut

I think Jay has an awesome physique.... but I too have been wondering for a while what is up with his abs. They aren't shaped right or something.... they don't look symetrical.


<<LMO>>

----------


## IronAdam

You can't change your genetics.

----------


## se11

He's got a great build, his lats are increadible, but his abs are like curved, is it genetically, or is it the way he works them out. He does train them every day he worksout.

----------


## IronAdam

Genetics. Look at Ronnie's abs, Dexters abs and Greg Kovaks' abs. They are all different, they were all born with their abs. Training only pronounces them.

----------


## simplecanibus

ya, dexter's got some great abs. and the new guy with the best abs in the business, those are great abs.

----------


## nsa

Dexter's midsection looks like a turtles shell, its so amazing.

----------


## Dude-Man

> You're just a hater...  
> 
> j/k bro, but you do hate on Jay 24/7


yes. i hate on him 24/7/365 and 366 on leap year.

----------


## Jack87

**** bro what'd he do bang your ex-girlfriend?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Hate like this is rare to find I'm actually kind of liking it...  :Devil Grin:  




> yes. i hate on him 24/7/365 and 366 on leap year.

----------


## JayCutler

Some one get a pic out , and point out jays abbs thay find is wrong , i think jay is the total package

----------


## JayPee

i think u want jays 'package'

----------


## JayCutler

who wouldnt want that physiche ? 

HAHA smartass i knew what u ment , i just think he is a great bodybuilder

----------


## nsa

I don't think there is anything really wrong with cutler's ab's, they are just a little not aligned. How many people have prefectly aligned ab's? Not many.

----------


## bjayg

I think his abs are great.

----------


## nsa

Yeah me too. Not everyone is genetically endowed with perfectly aligned abs.

----------


## Shredz

I don't think there is anyone that could argue that Jay Culter doesn't have great abs. They look amazing. But lets be honest, he isn't the best.

This man takes the cake hands down.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## nsa

No one is saying they are the best ab's, dexter has the best abs IMO. But you gotta go with what your genetics give you and he has pretty good ab's, there are no exercises or methods of aligning the abs, its all genetics.

----------


## bjayg

> I don't think there is anyone that could argue that Jay Culter doesn't have great abs. They look amazing. But lets be honest, he isn't the best.
> 
> This man takes the cake hands down.


your comparing Ahmed to Jay. what are you crazy?

----------


## nsa

First off, cutler kills ahmad you can't even compare the too. And if we are only talking ab's ahmad is not the best, Dexter jackson is the best by far...

----------


## bjayg

> First off, cutler kills ahmad you can't even compare the too. And if we are only talking ab's ahmad is not the best, Dexter jackson is the best by far...


I agree wit that.

----------


## bubbathegut

nice haircut

----------


## SwoleCat

Jay's midsection looks like stairs, not abs.

He's a great bodybuilder, but his abs suck.

~SC~

----------


## RockyX

Hell if he didn't want em I'd take em....hehe

----------


## LeanMeOut

> Hell if he didn't want em I'd take em....hehe




LOL Me too  :Smilie: 


<<LMO>>

----------


## Beat

> I think his abs are great.


aggree

----------


## Dude-Man

> I think his abs are great.


yeah, definitely great. for someone that looks like a pregnant cavewoman.

----------


## H-BOL

> yeah, definitely great. for someone that looks like a pregnant cavewoman.


HAHAHAHAA

----------


## sepjuice

i would love to have abs like jay  :Smilie:

----------

